# Fuente de alimentacion equipos de audio para coche



## Alejandro Andreu (Sep 27, 2006)

Bueno, abro este tema, porque me parece interesante. Ya que mucha gente, se monta sus propios amplificadores, y algunos de ellos, desearian instalarlos en el coche,pero esta el inconveniente de la alimentacion a estos circuitos, ya que funcionan a voltajes muy superiores a los 12v de la bateria.
Asi que con los conocimientos de todos, podremos diseñar algun circuito para ello.
Saludos.. y a por EL!!!


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Sep 27, 2006)

Yo estoy esperimentando con un circuito. Consta de un 555 generando impulsos a 100hz, la salida de este la tengo conectada a la base de un transistor de alta potencia,y este mueve un transformador de pcb de 220vca-12vcc 5VA(es muy flojo). La corriente proveniente del transistor entra por el secundario 12vcc, y me saca aproximadamente 225Vca. Aqui, le tengo conectado un puente rectificador, y un condensador.
Creo que es un principio... pero tengo que modificar, lo referente a la potencia del transformador. Alguien sabria alguna formula, para saber la relacion de Intensidad de entrada y salida, pero con el transformador usado de manera inversa?
No creo que usen este tipo de circuitos en las fuentes de audio, para coche, ya que el tamaño es cosiderable.
Por internet he visto, que se podia duplicar corriente alterna, usando una serie de 4 diodos y 4 condensadores, Alguno lo conoce?


----------



## valerocu (Sep 27, 2006)

He realizado algunos experimentos sobre este tema y te dire que el problema fundamental radica precisamente en el tipo de trasformador quen se utiliza, el ideal es un transformador de ferrita del tipo toroidal ya que estos transformadores son capaces de soportar altas frecuencias de oscilación    en el orden de los MHz aunque teoricamente soportan hasta 10 veces la frecuencia real, esto es importante porque mintras mayor sea la frecuencia de oscilación menor será en numero de espiras en el primario del transformador, pudiendo utilizar  un hilo de mayor diametro y lograr así mas corriente y a su vez más potencia en los secundario . No he utilizado nunca un timer 555 pués prefiero  un circuito modulador de ancho de pulso(PWM) del tipo SG3525 o el TL494 este último lo puedes encontrar en fuentes de pc AT ya descontinuadas.


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hola!
Según estoy viendo, andamos en algo parecido. Solo que yo descarté los transformadores comunes por ser muy grandes...
Dénse una vuelta por:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5436.html
y por
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5587.html

En cuanto al cuadruplicador de tensión, requiere obviamente una señal alterna, y un transformador con punto medio... No sé dónde lo guardé, pero es bastante sencillo, si lo encuentro te lo paso... no sé si no era en una revista Lúpin   

Saludos!!
Marcelo


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 8, 2006)

Alejandro Andreu dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, abro este tema, porque me parece interesante. Ya que mucha gente, se monta sus propios amplificadores, y algunos de ellos, desearian instalarlos en el coche,pero esta el inconveniente de la alimentacion a estos circuitos, ya que funcionan a voltajes muy superiores a los 12v de la bateria.
> Asi que con los conocimientos de todos, podremos diseñar algun circuito para ello.
> Saludos.. y a por EL!!!


yo me encuentro trabajando en esto y ya modifique una fuente conmutada de una planta sherwood y en realidad es sensillo lo unico es un generador de pulsos (494)un comparador  los irf y la fuente de ferrita las espiras de esta cambian segun el valor de los voltajes, espero terminar pronto el circuito lo bueno es que ya lo e ensallado y trabaja perfecto


----------



## seaarg (Jul 30, 2008)

Sobre este tema: 

Mis requerimientos eran alimentar con 12V (de auto) un amplificador que rinde su maxima potencia en aprox. 17V con 10A de consumo.

Construi el circuito que adjunto con el generador de PWM 494 con algunos cambios... en vez de los TIP32 (PNP) puse mosfets SSP60N06 (canal-n) que soportan hasta 240 amps en modo "pulsed", por supuesto cambiando la disposicion de los pines de salida del integrado para hacerlo funcionar con canal-N en vez de PNP como esta en el circuito.

El transformador lo hice yo en un nucleo de ferrite toroidal que saque de una fuente de PC, con valores totalmente empiricos (no se nada de formulas de transformadores). Hice con alambre de 1mm 32 vueltas en primario con punto medio y 32 vueltas en secundario (sin punto medio) haciendo que el integrado desfase 180 grados la onda cuadrada (poniendo a masa el pin 13 a traves de la resistencia 4,7k) y como estaba probando, no hice el puente de diodos rectificadores (ojo, deben ser rapidos) puse la pata 1 de control a un pote puesto como divisor de tension.

Con osciloscopio (antes de conectar el toroidal) obtuve que oscila a aprox. 37khz con las dos ondas cuadradas desfasadas 180 grados, regule un PWM fijo con el divisor de tension que hice en la pata 1 a 50% duty cycle mas o menos. (se supone que despues el pwm se regula a traves del voltaje de salida del transformador, con un divisor de tension similar al del circuito original)

Hasta ahi todo muy bien, cuando conecto el transformador toroidal, en el secundario puse un tester en escala 1000 ACV max. Al conectarle la bateria 12V 7A llevo la aguja del tester a aprox. 340 volts durante mas o menos un segundo, antes de saltar un chispazo en uno de los mosfets, el estaño se derritio, hizo un corto y hasta ahi llego el experimento.

Entiendo que lo que esta mal en mis pruebas es el transformador pero queria compartir con uds. la experiencia y si alguien quiere construir una fuente con este integrado, es aparentemente muy simple, exceptuando el tema transformador.

¿Supongo que el "back EMF" generado por el transformador fue muy grande e hizo que se "rompa" la aislacion de los mosfets? o el consumo en amperes fue excesivo para las soldaduras (no creo que haya llegado a 240 amps!)

En fin, ojala que les sirva mi experiencia para llevar al exito la construccion de una fuente simple... hasta el transformador vamos bien, ahi estaria la clave.


----------



## joseunefa (May 1, 2010)

oye el problema son los transistores tip  porq*UE* los has puesto a conducir mucho y esos no sirven para el proyecto mejor usa los irfz44n son mosfet y su ganancia de corriente esta controlada por una tension en el gate y de paso aguantan 50 A cada mosfet

mmm lo otro es q*UE* debes controlar el voltaje en los gate de los mosfet porq*UE* de lo contrario los estas saturando y me imagino q*UE* si pudieron entregar esos 240A debido a q*UE* no tiene control de voltaje para los gate de los mosfet


----------



## carlostrin (Oct 5, 2010)

hola amigos, recientemen estoy realizand un inversor de onda cuadrada mediante la topologia full briges, y cn ayuda de un integrado sg3525 quisiera saber si por medio de este integrado puedo realizar el inversor pero con onda escalonada.


----------

